# Off-air channel oddity



## beanoman01 (May 21, 2015)

I'm using an AM21 OTA paired with a Genie 44-500. I'm located directly between Baltimore and Philly. I pull in Philly's KYW 3-2 very well, which currently broadcasts Decades. I have two issues.. one, instead of the DTV program guide displaying KYW 3-2, it displays Baltimore WGPT 3-2, of which I have no signal whatsoever. Although annoying I can live with that. Secondly, and what's really annoying is for whatever reason, this channel goes to a black screen/no audio on the half hour, every half hour of every day. I have to change channels and return for the station to come back in. Totally bizarre. This prevents me from recording anything over 30 minutes. I suspect someone out there is familiar with this situation and may be able to offer a suggestion. Thanks in advance for whatever help comes my way.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It looks like there's an error in Tribune's data listing the RF number of WGPT as 26 instead of 36, so it's matching it to KYW's RF number and putting the listings on 3-2.

To sum up the issue though, DirecTV's OTA database doesn't have anything with a Tribune ID higher than 65535 (0xffff), so basically any OTA channel that debuted after late 2009/early 2010 isn't in the database.

The AM21 going blank on Genies is a known issue.


----------

